# البيت المسيحي



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*البيت المسيحي​*
*إنما احترز واحفظ نفسك جداً لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك، 

ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك. 

وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك

(تث 4: 9 )​*

*هذه الأقوال خطيرة وتهمنا جميعاً. ففيها نرى أمرين عظيمين جداً: ألا وهما المسئولية الشخصية، والمسئولية العائلية. الشهادة الفردية الشخصية، والشهادة المنزلية البيتية. فشعب الله قديماً كان مطلوباً منه أن يحترز ويحفظ نفسه جداً لئلا ينسى كلمة الله الثمينة، وليس ذلك فقط، بل كان عليه فرض مقدس وكان مُكلفاً بتعليم أولاده وأولاد أولاده هذه الكلمة. وهل مسئوليتنا في هذا الخصوص أقل من مسئولية شعب إسرائيل قديماً؟ كلا فمسئوليتنا أعظم، وذلك لأن النور الذي لدينا والامتيازات التي حصلنا عليها أكثر، فنحن مُطالبون بدرس كلمة الله والتمعُّن فيها حتى نعيها كما ينبغي، ونقيس حياتنا اليومية بموجبها. 

وفي تثنية6: 6-9 نجد الأقوال الآتية التي وجهها الله لشعب إسرائيل "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقُصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، واربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك". فالقلب واليد والعينان جميعها يجب أن تكون مشغولة بكلمة الله الثمينة، وهذا عمل جدي وليس مجرد عادة أو منهاج عقيم، فالإنسان كله منصرف بجملته في انعكاف مقدس وغيرة حارة لوصايا الله وأحكامه. هل اختبرنا نحن المسيحيون قوة هذه الكلمات؟ وهل لكلمة الله هذه المكانة في قلوبنا وبيوتنا وعاداتنا؟ وهل يرى أولئك الذين يدخلون منازلنا ويحتّكون بنا في معاملاتنا اليومية أن تقديرنا لكلمة الله يفوق كل تقدير؟ وهل يرى مَنْ يعاملنا أننا محكومون في كل أمورنا بنصوص الكتاب المقدس؟ وهل يرى أولادنا أننا عائشون في جو الكتاب المقدس. وأن أخلاقنا تكوَّنت منه وسلوكنا مُطابق لمنطوقه؟ 

أيها الأحباء ... إن الكيفية التي نعامل بها كلمة الله هي أحسن وأضمن محك يبين لنا حقيقة حالتنا من الوجهة الأدبية والروحية أيضاً، فإذا كنا لا نحب كلمة الله ولا نميل للدرس فيها، وإذا كنا لا نتأمل فيها ونحن في مخادعنا وفي وسط عائلاتنا وفي الشارع أيضاً، فحينئذ نحن في حاجة ماسة لأن نفحص أنفسنا من الوجهة الروحية، ونتبين نوع المرض الذي نحن مُصابون به.​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مهم وجميل يا دون دون






​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااائع يا دونا 
مرسىىىىى جدا على الموضوع الهام 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومهم جداااااا

ميرسى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومهم
لو كل اسرة مسيحية وضعت دراسة الكتاب المقدس في اهتمامتها الاولي 
وصممت علي تنفيذ وصايا الانجيل وورثت دة لاولادها هيبقي الايمان ثابت 
ومش هيبقي فية الاخطاء اللي بنسمع عنها
بس دلوقتي الاب والام بيبقو مشغولين في اشغالهم وبينسو ماهو اهم
دراسة كلمة ربنا و زرعها في اولادهم
شكرا يا دونا 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم جدا"جدا"
ومفيد جدا"جدا"
يا دونا يا جميلة
فعلا" مواضيعك دوما" جميلة جدا"
ومفيدة اكتر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لينا
ششششكككككرررررااااااا""""""""""*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع فى غاية الاهميه يادونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سيزار (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع اختى دونا كتير


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جداااااااااا" مهم اخت Dona Nabil
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع مهم وجميل يا دون دون
> ...


*نوررررتى المووضوع يا قمرررر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع رااااائع يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى على المشاركه بالموضوع يا كوكو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل ومهم جداااااا
> ...


*نورررتى الموضوع ياقمرر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع جميل ومهم
> ...


*عندك حق فى كل كلمه 
ميرررسى على المشاركه المميزه وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع مهم جدا"جدا"
> ...


*ميررررررسى يا حبيبتى على متابعتك وتشجيعك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> happy angel قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع فى غاية الاهميه يادونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك ومشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> سيزار قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا على الموضوع اختى دونا كتير


*ميرررسى يا سيزار على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع جداااااااااا" مهم اخت dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليموووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا دونا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------

